# Blackhorn 209 users?



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I started using the powder last year and was happy with the results. Started shooting the mz last week and could not get it to ignite properly. Even had one time when I had lowered the Encore and then it when off. Scared the crap out of me. Thinking maybe old primers , went and bought more and same thing. Anyone else run into this problem? Powder is stored in my safe along with my silica boxes that are recharged on a regular basis.I'm not too happy since the stuff was 35.00 bucks. I ended up shooting the triple 7 and just love messing with the crud ring again


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Make sure your breech plug flash hole is clean. Use a 1/32 drill bit turned by hand to clean the powder residue (carbon build-up) from inside and your problem will be solved.

Also make sure you use tight fitting sabots and lots of pressure when seating the projectile.
A friend of mine had the same problem with his Omega and a good cleaning and reaming of the breach plug solved the problem.

I carry a 1/32&#8221; drill bit with my cleaning box and clean the carbon build up every time I clean my gun.

In addition make sure you are using standard 209 primers (I use Winchester) as the ones designed for muzzle loaders are not powerful enough for the BH 209.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

The breach plug is clean and I'm using winchester w209 primers.Frustrating for sure. I'll give them a call to see what they think. From doing some searching it seems to be a problem for some people. Powder worked fine last year.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

bobk said:


> The breach plug is clean and I'm using winchester w209 primers.Frustrating for sure. I'll give them a call to see what they think. From doing some searching it seems to be a problem for some people. Powder worked fine last year.


Bob, Although your breech plug looks clean, carbon buildup inside will redirect the ignition from the 209 primer causing the misfires (delayed fires) you describe. I have seen it first hand. As stated above, clean the flash hole where the 209 primer is with a 1/32" drill bit turned by hand. Clean the other end with a large sewing needle. Make sure you use solvent based gun cleaner (I use Break Free) to clean it afterwards and blow the breach plug out with an air compressor when finished.
I would bet money that it will solve you problems.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I bought blackhorn 209 last year it shot great in my Omega. This summer I sold my Omega and bought a Oncore prohunter. I was just at the range yesterday used year old powder and it shot great. Are you cleaning between each shot like TC reccommends? If you are and are using presaturated patches you might be getting moisture in your breech plug or moisture left in the barrell could dampen the powder? 
Angler ss


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Angler ss said:


> I bought blackhorn 209 last year it shot great in my Omega. This summer I sold my Omega and bought a Oncore prohunter. I was just at the range yesterday used year old powder and it shot great. Are you cleaning between each shot like TC reccommends? If you are and are using presaturated patches you might be getting moisture in your breech plug or moisture left in the barrell could dampen the powder?
> Angler ss


That's the great thing about BH209, no need to clean after each shot, or after 20 for that matter. No crud rings like you get with 777 or Pydrodex either. The only issue is that it is harder to ignite than other powders. I use a .25 ACP breach plug conversion on my Omega. After having problems with ignition using standard small pistol primers and BH 209 I recently switched to using small magnum rifle primers in my .25 ACP pistol cartridges and no more problems. 

Blackhorn 209 in non hydroscopic so it will NOT absorb moisture like other types of powder so it will last longer.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

BigV after reading your reply I looked at my container of Blackhorn 209 again. I understood swabbing was not necessary thats why I bought the 209 so I didn't have to worry about cleaning while deer hunting. I was swabbing at the range with the thought of improving accuracy. After looking at the can again it says DO NOT use a water-based solvent. I have been using a water-based product so thanks for the heads up. I always run 3 or 4 dry patches after my wet ones then run a patch coated with TC bore butter down to protect the barell. I haven't had any trouble but I am going to stop using the water based cleaner.
Angler ss


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Angler ss said:


> BigV after reading your reply I looked at my container of Blackhorn 209 again. I understood swabbing was not necessary thats why I bought the 209 so I didn't have to worry about cleaning while deer hunting. I was swabbing at the range with the thought of improving accuracy. After looking at the can again it says DO NOT use a water-based solvent. I have been using a water-based product so thanks for the heads up. I always run 3 or 4 dry patches after my wet ones then run a patch coated with TC bore butter down to protect the barell. I haven't had any trouble but I am going to stop using the water based cleaner.
> Angler ss


Anglerss, I would also recommend that you stop using bore butter as well. After having accuracy problems with a TC Encore, I contacted TC. They suggested I NOT use bore butter at all. Since you are using BH, a good coating of gun oil is all you need. Even for longer storage. Be sure to remove any oil before shooting. When I was using Pyrodex and 777 I found I had better and more consistent grouping after I fired the first shot. The fouling allowed the sabot to engage the rifling better. My first shot was always low and left. Subsequent shots with a dirty barrel were dead on. The problem was it was very difficult to load a 3rd shot with a dirty barrel. Fortunately BH209 solved many problems I had with other powders. I shoot all day at the range and never clean the barrel.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for the buckhorn cleaning tips. I got used to shooting pyrodex then switched to triple 7 and when I started shooting buckhorn last year I just kept my same shooting and cleaning techinques without carefully reading the buckhorn cleaning instructions. I shoot Remington premier primers and Hornady low drag sabots, both my omega and oncore are stainless and I haven't had any problem with accuracy. I will definately stop using the water based solvent with the buckhorn powder and switch over to a oil-based solvent. I was also using bore butter because TC recommended it to season the barrel with the other powders now that you pointed it out I will switch to oil now that I am shooting buckhorn. 
Angler ss


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

BigV said:


> Bob, Although your breech plug looks clean, carbon buildup inside will redirect the ignition from the 209 primer causing the misfires (delayed fires) you describe. I have seen it first hand. As stated above, clean the flash hole where the 209 primer is with a 1/32" drill bit turned by hand. Clean the other end with a large sewing needle. Make sure you use solvent based gun cleaner (I use Break Free) to clean it afterwards and blow the breach plug out with an air compressor when finished.
> I would bet money that it will solve you problems.


Thanks BigV. I talked to Western powder and the guy said it was most likely not the powder. I will get the drill bit and give that a go instead of the wire I was using. He did recommend using CCI primers for a little hotter ignition. Good people to talk to.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

bobk said:


> Thanks BigV. I talked to Western powder and the guy said it was most likely not the powder. I will get the drill bit and give that a go instead of the wire I was using. He did recommend using CCI primers for a little hotter ignition. Good people to talk to.


I used Winchester primers last year without any problems.
Let me know how things work out with you next trip to the range.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Shot the Encore Saturday and it went pretty well. First shot was a hangfire but I figure that was my fault. I blew the breach plug out with the air compressor but must of still had some cleaner in there. I usually fire a primer first before loading the gun but forgot. All other shots were fine. I used 2 different drill bits to get all buildup out of the breach plug and it seems to be fine now. Holes are hitting each other at 50 yards.Should be ready for the deer now.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

bobk said:


> Shot the Encore Saturday and it went pretty well. First shot was a hangfire but I figure that was my fault. I blew the breach plug out with the air compressor but must of still had some cleaner in there. I usually fire a primer first before loading the gun but forgot. All other shots were fine. I used 2 different drill bits to get all buildup out of the breach plug and it seems to be fine now. Holes are hitting each other at 50 yards.Should be ready for the deer now.


Great news!!


----------

